# MAC - Prep for Colour - Apr 10



## Janice (Dec 21, 2009)

Place all your *Prep for Colour* swatches and product photographs in this thread - please ensure that your images are clear, in focus and as colour-accurate as possible! For the sake of clarity, I ask that official product images and swatches (those that you would find on a mailer postcard, sourced from MAC or posted on the official MAC website) are not posted in this thread.

Please remember that Specktra has a posting guideline that all posted images be no wider than 640 pixels or higher than 800 pixels - if your image is any larger than that, please make a text link to the image instead.






This thread is for pictures only.  Please keep all chatter and questions within the *Prep for Colour* discussion thread. 
For official product images, release dates, prices and full collection information, please refer to the *Prep for Colour* colour story thread.


----------



## aussiemacluvrrr (Feb 6, 2010)

Hey Eyeshadow (Veluxe Pearl)


----------



## KarlaSugar (Mar 22, 2010)




----------



## iheartmakeup (Mar 23, 2010)

sorcery





hey





prepped for glamour





swatches





I love prepped for glamour!


----------



## Leila_Lei (Mar 31, 2010)

Hey and Prepped for Glamour Eye Shadows


----------



## jennylala (Mar 31, 2010)

Just Add Colour


----------



## annielise (Mar 31, 2010)

Just Add Colour










skin brightening serum





brightening serum spread on the skin


----------



## Gonzajuju (Apr 9, 2010)

Left to right: Sorcery eyeshadow, Prepped For Glamour eyeshadow, Hey eyeshadow
Just Add Colour lipglass
Swatched on NW20 (sunlight)


----------



## bumblebees24 (Apr 13, 2010)




----------



## hawaii02 (Apr 15, 2010)

At top: Hey/Ricepaper/Shroom


----------



## glowingface (Apr 16, 2010)

_Swatches of MAC Eyeshadow in Hey, Naked Lunch, All that Glitters and 
Urban Decay Blunt_


----------



## hil34 (Jul 10, 2010)




----------

